# Anyone know what a "Palma Throwout" is?



## Jeffery8mm (Jul 2, 2010)

HAPPY 4th of July to all!!!
Now, I was at the local tobac store yesterday. Not a fancy one where I live, but they do have a small humi room and some decent cigars. I buy mostly online. Anyway,,, The guy there showed me a 5 pack of cigars with the name of Palma throwouts. Says on the bright yellow box that they are made by T.E.Brooks Co. I bought them cause he wanted me to. They are not on the net that I can find. Anybody ever heard of them or the company?? They smell nice!! I may "age" them in my humi and use them for the river/yard smoke.
Thanks
Jeff
PS. some of the cigars are "flat" on 2 sides!!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm.... who knows what you go there... I have to say, the name is even less attractive than "2nd's" - 2nds you can smoke, but aren't as good as 1st's... these are "throwouts" ?!

Let us know how they go!


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Hmmm.... who knows what you go there... I have to say, the name is even less attractive than "2nd's" - 2nds you can smoke, but aren't as good as 1st's... these are "throwouts" ?!
> 
> Let us know how they go!


Maybe reverse psychology. :tinfoil3::wacko:

Borrowing the notion from the "unsmokables" perhaps?

Yes, let us know how these perform.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

All I can find are that they are a Machine Made cigar from the House of Windsor brand who is now owned by the Renegade Tobacco Company.

If I may ask, how much did they cost?

About the only price I saw online had a box of 50 for around $50


----------



## Jeffery8mm (Jul 2, 2010)

I paid just under five bucks for five of them.
Jeff


----------



## johnhill65 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a cigar box of Palma Throw-Outs for 50 cigars.
Made by S. Frieder & Sons, Phila, PA
box is approximately 6" square.
John Hill, Sr.
219 Caddie Court
Greenville, NC 27858
252-347-8844


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet! perhaps @Jeffery8mm is still holding his breath since 2010 waiting for a response! oke:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

they could be palma real 2nds ? pics and google palma real


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

johnhill65 said:


> I have a cigar box of Palma Throw-Outs for 50 cigars.
> Made by S. Frieder & Sons, Phila, PA
> box is approximately 6" square.
> John Hill, Sr.
> ...





Kidvegas said:


> Sweet! perhaps @*Jeffery8mm* is still holding his breath since 2010 waiting for a response! oke:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You reckon if we contact this guy for the box he will want to send us a check to cash? It might be a good deal. I will get to keep 20% of it for my troubles and send the rest back. Its also kinda funny how we have been seeing 2010 threads pop up.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

csk415 said:


> You reckon if we contact this guy for the box he will want to send us a check to cash? It might be a good deal. I will get to keep 20% of it for my troubles and send the rest back. Its also kinda funny how we have been seeing 2010 threads pop up.


He didn't say there were actually any cigars in it, did he? Even if there are, I'd bet a two martini lunch they haven't seen the inside of a humidor in at least a decade.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

csk415 said:


> You reckon if we contact this guy for the box he will want to send us a check to cash? It might be a good deal. I will get to keep 20% of it for my troubles and send the rest back. Its also kinda funny how we have been seeing 2010 threads pop up.





curmudgeonista said:


> He didn't say there were actually any cigars in it, did he? Even if there are, I'd bet a two martini lunch they haven't seen the inside of a humidor in at least a decade.


At the time I typed that it seemed to make sense. Poking fun at scam ads. His reply sounded like one that a scammer would do to get you to bite on something.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

csk415 said:


> At the time I typed that it seemed to make sense. Poking fun at scam ads. His reply sounded like one that a scammer would do to get you to bite on something.


Sounds more like a worthless garage sale "treasure" or an attic find to me.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sooooo how are those aged machine mades coming along? 7 years outta be plenty...right?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LeatherNeck said:


> Sooooo how are those aged machine mades coming along? 7 years outta be plenty...right?


Yep, the gear oil should be well distributed by now. Though I'm not sure how long it takes reconstituted binders to gas off all the acetone.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, the gear oil should be well distributed by now. Though I'm not sure how long it takes reconstituted binders to gas off all the acetone.


Oh boy! I just laughed so hard I think i pulled a muscle! :rofl::hurt:


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Was a second of a cigar company called House of Windsor. They made drugstore cigars. I remember buying a 5-pack with a candela wrapper for 99 cents at Walgreens.
Found this cardboard box image at eBay. You can image how great the Throwouts were if the first-run cigar cost 15 cents.


----------

